# Онемение в паху



## oilbassdiablo (4 Окт 2018)

Здравствуйте!

Мне 26 лет. Моей проблеме около 3 лет. Я работал на трудно физической работе. Там я заработал себе протрузии в пояснице,шеи и грудном отделе. Поначалу отдавало в правую ногу, болела пятка и была не большая прохлада в паху. Потом боль в пятке прошла. Через год поднял тяжести и у меня началось онемение в паху. Пропала утренняя эрекция, ухудшилась эрекция, частое моче испускание. Через некоторое время после выполнения упражнения на позвоночник появилось усталость в ногах, начало отдавать в левую ногу, не большое онемение в ноге и болеть левая пятка (при длительной ходьбе), но боль в левой пятке начал проходить. Бывает чувствую дискомфорт в спице. Наверное при долгой ходьбе начинает малость побаливать если наклонить таз вперед. Был на приеме у двух неврологов. Сказали, что вина всему психическое состояние, невроз. Стучали молотком, иголками по телу проходи и т.д. Они ни чего не нашли. Сделал МРТ шеи, поясницы, грудного отдела, мозга. Сдавал много анализов по крови (общий, энцефалит и т.д.) тоже все в норме.
Сделал ЭНМГ:
При тестировании сенсорных волокон n.Peroneus superficialis СВР норма справа - 43,5, терминальная латентность справа в норме - 2,3 мс, СРВ слева снижена - 13,9 м/с, терминальная латентность слева повышена - 7,2. Признаки демиелинизации слева. Признаки демиелинизации по моторным волокнам большеберцового нерва слева и по сенсорным волокнам n.Peroneus superficialis слева.
Вот что мне прописала один невролог: комбилипен по 2 мл в\м до №10, затем комбилипен по 1т * 2 р\д в течении 1 месяца, аксамон 1т * 2 р\д в течении 1 месяца.

Мои подозрения все это из за воспаления в пояснице. Во время не начал лечить и теперь все время получаю такие осложнения. Подскажите пожалуйста что делать. Может противоспалительные поколоть? Возможно, что у меня синдром конского хвоста на фоне воспаления? К кому мне еще обратиться, какие обследования можно еще пройти? Подскажите пожалуйста.

На телефоне плохая камера, но все таки надеюсь что все будет видно.


----------



## La murr (4 Окт 2018)

@oilbassdiablo, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## oilbassdiablo (4 Окт 2018)

Забыл упомянуть что отдавало в пах но этот симптом не давно прошел. Может конечно еще проявиться но пока его больше нет.


----------



## AIR (4 Окт 2018)

oilbassdiablo написал(а):


> Подскажите пожалуйста что делать.


Найти и выложить снимок позвоночника спереди, а то здесь только сбоку..


----------



## oilbassdiablo (4 Окт 2018)

@AIR, нашел на диске. Они вроде или нет?


----------



## AIR (4 Окт 2018)

oilbassdiablo написал(а):


> нашел на диске. Они вроде или нет?


Вроде они..
На снимках весьма заметная асимметрия мышц пояснично-крестцового отдела с скручиванием  таза.. Это вполне может поспособствовать проблеме..


oilbassdiablo написал(а):


> К кому мне еще обратиться, какие обследования можно еще пройти? Подскажите пожалуйста.


К мануальному терапевту, который разбирается в мышечно-тонических нарушениях спины-поясницы-таза , сможет не только  провести качественный мануальный осмотр,  поработать с проблемными участками, но и показать нужные упражнения. .


----------



## oilbassdiablo (4 Окт 2018)

AIR написал(а):


> Вроде они..
> На снимках весьма заметная асимметрия мышц пояснично-крестцового отдела с скручиванием  таза.. Это вполне может поспособствовать проблеме..
> 
> К мануальному терапевту, который разбирается в мышечно-тонических нарушениях спины-поясницы-таза , сможет не только  провести качественный мануальный осмотр,  поработать с проблемными участками, но и показать нужные упражнения. .


Спасибо Вам большое за ответ! А онемения получиться убрать, оно у меня уже несколько лет года 3 наверное или там нервы уже отмирать начали?


----------



## AIR (5 Окт 2018)

oilbassdiablo написал(а):


> А онемения получиться убрать, оно у меня уже несколько лет года 3 наверное или там нервы уже отмирать начал


Может и не быстро,  но вполне реально..


----------



## oilbassdiablo (5 Окт 2018)

AIR написал(а):


> Может и не быстро,  но вполне реально..


Спасибо Вам огромное! Вы поселили во мне надежду на излечения!


----------



## oilbassdiablo (7 Окт 2018)

AIR написал(а):


> Может и не быстро,  но вполне реально..


Здравствуйте! Хотел еще раз уточнить. Подскажите пожалуйста! У меня онемения в паху постоянно не с перерывами уже 3 года. В мое случае можно можно все восстановить? Просто я на этом форуме читал что после 3 лет уже ни чего не восстановить.


----------



## AIR (7 Окт 2018)

Вечер добрый!  Практически всё зависит от того, будет ли вами заниматься специалист,  который имеет практический (положительный) опыт работы с подобными проблемами. .  Если да, то  будет результат,  если нет, то не будет результата..


----------



## oilbassdiablo (8 Окт 2018)

@AIR, спасибо большое за ответ! Еще один вопрос назрел. По моим симптомам и результатам исследований можно ли сказать что у меня хронический синдром конского хвоста?


----------



## Александр_100 (8 Окт 2018)

@oilbassdiablo, Давайте я вас еще немного обрадую! 
У меня было и может немного еще осталось онемение части ноги, около колена с внешней стороны. Заработал его в 2015г. Виновник в этом мануальщик. Думал уже все, никогда не пройдет. Но сейчас когда начал с мышцами разбираться, состояние стало улучшаться потихоньку, то и онемение стало проходить постепенно. 2015, 2016, 2017г - было стойкое онемение и его площадь даже увеличивалось. И только этим летом 2018г. когда я по другому стал заниматься с мышцами, стало проходить. Сейчас осталось наверное ну не более 20%. Я думаю, что полностью восстановится постепенно. 
По этому даже онемение можно в некоторых случаях вылечить.


----------



## oilbassdiablo (8 Окт 2018)

@Александр_100, а как вы работаете с мышцами? Вы какие то упражнения выполняете?


----------



## AIR (8 Окт 2018)

oilbassdiablo написал(а):


> По моим симптомам и результатам исследований можно ли сказать что у меня хронический синдром конского хвоста?


Вы предполагаете, что из-за этого вам так поясницу с тазом скрутило! ?


----------



## oilbassdiablo (8 Окт 2018)

@AIR, я думал что из за того что я вовремя не начал лечить позвоночник воспаление могло перейти на нервы и повредить их.


----------



## Александр_100 (8 Окт 2018)

@oilbassdiablo, Да. Если операция не показана, то единственный реальный способ быть здоровым это заниматься своим телом.
_Вроде они..На снимках весьма заметная асимметрия мышц пояснично-крестцового отдела с скручиванием таза.. Это вполне может поспособствовать проблеме.._
У меня тоже это есть.
1. Нужно делать растяжки направленные на выравнивание тела. Делать массаж, можно самому себе. Есть разные приспособления.
Вот такой массажер использую - Омрон Е4. Также сам себе руками. Массировать нужно напряженные участки тела.
Для растяжки можно использовать упражнения из йоги. Только без фанатизма.
Также есть ЛФК на сайте у Доктора Ступена.
2. После того как мышцы восстановите, нужно будит их потихоньку начинать тренировать. Но это не скоро я вам скажу.

Все начинается со стоп. Проблема с позвоночником она кроется в плохой обуви. Нужно научиться правильно ходить и как можно чаще босиком.
Вы как ходите?

Растягивать нужно не одну какую то мышцы. А всю цепочку.
1. Растяжка стоп.
2. Растяжка бицепса на ноге.
3. Растяжка задней поверхности ног.
4. Растяжка ягодиц и ППМ.
5. Растяжка поясницы.
6. Растяжка грудного отдела.
7. Растяжка руки.
8. Растяжка шеи (очень осторожно!).
9. Растяжка мышцы, которая двигает челюсть.
Т.е. тянем все от макушки до пальцев ног.


----------



## Александр_100 (8 Окт 2018)

oilbassdiablo написал(а):


> Я думал что из за того что я вовремя не начал лечить позвоночник воспаление могло перейти на нервы и повредить их.


Скрутило потому, что вы так не правильно эксплуатировали свои мышцы! Причем не за 5 лет разрушили, а лет за 10.
Правильная эксплуатация мышц тела должна быть согласно вот такого правила.

_При правильном положении сегментов тела, выполнение простых и сложных движений не вызывает проблем, движения оптимальны, амплитуда движений во всех суставах максимальна, зон статического перегруза нет. Это и есть основная задача осанки – предохранение системы от травмы, как острой так и накопленной и перегрузки за счет оптимального уравновешивания сегментов тела._

Т.е. если по русски. У вас одни мышцы в теле перегружены и работают за двоих. А другие мышцы в теле не работают, не развиты по простому.
Если все растянуть и уравновесить, то тело придет в норму и болеть не будит.


----------



## AIR (8 Окт 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Причем не за 5 лет разрушили, а лет за 10.


Обычно самое начало лет с 6-7, так что можно  подсчитать за сколько лет..


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Если все растянуть и уравновесить, то тело придет в норму и болеть не будит.


Как всегда минимум два пути.... Короткий - обратиться к мануальному терапевту  (правильному), он и позанимается и объяснит всё и упражнения нужные покажет...  И потом самостоятельно акцентированные упражнения выполнять... Длинный - самостоятельные занятия методом проб и ошибок, может и наткнешься на правильную тропинку, а может и нет...


----------



## Александр_100 (8 Окт 2018)

@AIR, Да. Правильно, согласен. Все начинается со школы. 
Да пути два вы правы. Жаль, что очень часто приходится выбирать длинный, т.к. специалистов которые умеют работать с мышечными техниками крайне мало. А костоправов много. И когда тебя один раз поломают, то больше уже идти страшно и начинаешь сам себя лечить.

@oilbassdiablo, Сфотайте себя стоя, ровно расслаблено, спереди, сзади, с боку и по просите доктора AIR он вам нарисует напряженные мышцы с которыми нужно работать. Это вам очень упростит подпор упражнений, если не можете найти врача, который вам на очной консультации подскажет.


----------



## oilbassdiablo (9 Окт 2018)

Спасибо Вам большое за помощь!


----------



## oilbassdiablo (9 Окт 2018)

@AIR, а восстановится ли потенция если начать заниматься мышцами?


----------



## AIR (9 Окт 2018)

oilbassdiablo написал(а):


> @AIR, а восстановится ли потенция если начать заниматься мышцами?


Умеете удивить. .. Гадание на ромашке   Вобще то для начала нужна качественная мануальная диагностика для выявления зависимости снижения потенции от мышечно-тонических нарушений. . А вот потом же можно гадать восстановится-не восстановится без лечения или этим самым лечением заняться..


----------

